# Anyone taking Liberax???



## Raquel85 (Mar 26, 2002)

Hi, my name is Raquel, I'm 18 and I was recently diagnosed with IBS-D. My doctor prescribed Liberax (I think that's how you spell it) for me to take for a month along with a lot of fiber, which I am skeptical about because fiber is for constipation, and I'm definitely not constipated! But I guess it's supposed to slow your colon down or something like that. So after about a month I'm supposed to get off the Liberax completly, and just take a bunch of fiber and I should be fine. I was just wondering if anyone out there has done anything like this before. I would really appreciate the feed back. please reply at IDWMSTHI###aol.com THANK YOU!!


----------



## khamm (Jul 8, 2001)

I am a 31 year old male with IBS-D for 11 years. I have been off and on Librax for those 11 years. Even while on the Lotronex, which worked wonderfully, I still took two Librax per day. It is a stomach sedative and can make you sleepy. I now take 5-6 per day and get by with the help of some other nutritional enzymes and fiber. I am anxiously awaiting the Lotronex return. k


----------



## heather joy (Jul 30, 2000)

I also take librax and have for a couple of years now. I take 4-6 per day and sometimes an immodium, if needed. I work 10 hours per day and usually manage quite well on this medication.


----------



## cjb2539 (Mar 2, 2002)

I am 21 year old male college student taking Librax. Docotor said I can take as needed .. it does wonders!


----------



## A-HappySpiritBuddy (Apr 14, 2002)

Hi Raquel,I've been recently diagnosed with IBS-"D" too. I realize now that I've suffered from IBS-"D" for 40 years and never been diagnosed. My doctor also told me to take fiber --- I had the same thoughts and reaction as you. However, I finally did start taking the fiber and it helped a lot. The Librax didn't do much for me, but everyone is different. I take Levbid (same results, different drug). Since finding this website and trying suggestions from different people, I've been helped more than the medical community could. I was told to also take 600 mg Calcium (the kind with Vitamin D) 3 times a day with meals. As a result of taking the calcium, I have cut back drastically on the fiber and have reduced my Levbid from 1-two times a day to 1/2 once a day. Keep in touch with this website, all the people here have the same problems and have many, many helpful suggestions.


----------



## rscottbutler (Mar 26, 2002)

Raquel - I've taken Librax for over 10 years and it's worked wonders for me. Don't know where I'd be without it. My Dr's recommendation is 3 times per day 1/2 hour before meals.


----------

